# Progesterone absorption



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi

I am on FET cycle and am due transfer (all being well) on Thursday.  
I wondered how long a 400mg pessary of Cyclogest takes to be absorbed when it is administered rectally?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no specifc information in the product literature and the main pharmacy reference sources that I have checked for cyclogest.

Most clinics would tell you that most of the drug is absorbed within 20-30 minutes, but I don't have a reference to back that up.

A couple of small studies show great individual variability, with some people showing good levels after 1 hour and others after 6 hours.


----------

